# pokemon: the dex holders: kanto.



## clearpikmin (Jul 4, 2011)

sign up:http://forums.dragonflycave.com/showthread.php?t=13102
mewmew:
LEVEL 1: ROUTE 1.
as you recive the charmander, oak says:
"it has become very dangerous out there. unless you can beat me, you can't go past route 1."
use poke radar/ fight prof oak?


----------



## NightGhost (Jul 4, 2011)

Pokeradar.


----------



## clearpikmin (Jul 4, 2011)

serching, a lv 5 jumps out.
will you send out:
 lv 8
 lv 5


----------



## NightGhost (Jul 4, 2011)

Charmander: rawr.


----------



## clearpikmin (Jul 4, 2011)

you:
 lv 5
hp:19/19
foe:
 lv 5
hp:19/19
scratch/growl/item/switch/flee?


----------



## NightGhost (Jul 4, 2011)

Scratch


----------



## clearpikmin (Jul 4, 2011)

pidgey used gust!
you:
 lv 5
hp:15/19
foe:
 lv 5
hp:14/19
scratch/growl/item/switch/flee?


----------



## NightGhost (Jul 4, 2011)

Scratch


----------



## clearpikmin (Jul 4, 2011)

pidgey used gust!
you:
 lv 5
hp:11/19
foe:
 lv 5
hp:10/19
scratch/growl/item/switch/flee?


----------



## NightGhost (Jul 4, 2011)

Scratch.


----------



## clearpikmin (Jul 5, 2011)

clearpikmin said:


> pidgey used gust!
> you:
> lv 5
> hp:7/19
> ...


you have pokeballs.


----------



## clearpikmin (Jul 5, 2011)

all but mewmew:
LEVEL 1: ROUTE 1.
as you recive the starter, oak says:
"it has become very dangerous out there. unless you can beat me, you can't go past route 1."
use poke radar/ fight prof oak?


----------



## RK-9 (Jul 5, 2011)

can you give a start for me and Riz?


----------



## NightGhost (Jul 5, 2011)

clearpikmin said:


> you have pokeballs.


Your point, I hate pidgy, now if we started in sinnoh or Unova I would love the birds there.

So again Scratch.


----------



## RK-9 (Jul 5, 2011)

I'll fight the prof.

COME ON, YOU'RE MY GRANDDAD AND I'M THE CHAMPION, WHY CAN'T I GO OUT YET OH WELL


----------



## clearpikmin (Jul 5, 2011)

mewmew:
 lv 5
hp:3/19
foe:
 lv 5
hp:2/19
scratch/growl/item/switch/flee?
RK-9:
the prof sends out:
 lv 6
will you chose:
 lv 5
 lv 8


----------



## RK-9 (Jul 5, 2011)

and me?


----------



## clearpikmin (Jul 5, 2011)

RK-9:
the prof sends out:
 lv 6
will you chose:
 lv 5
 lv 8


----------



## RK-9 (Jul 5, 2011)

Go Squirtle.


----------



## clearpikmin (Jul 5, 2011)

you:
 lv 5
oak:
 lv 6
tackle/growl/item/switch/flee?


----------



## RK-9 (Jul 5, 2011)

tackle


----------



## NightGhost (Jul 5, 2011)

clearpikmin said:


> mewmew:
> lv 5
> hp:3/19
> foe:
> ...


Scratch.


----------



## DarkAura (Jul 5, 2011)

For me, I'll use the Pokeradar.


----------



## clearpikmin (Jul 7, 2011)

mewmew:
as your charmander leaps forwand, your pidgey knocks it out.
rk-9:
you:
 lv 5
hp:13/19
oak:
 lv 6
hp:15/21
tackle/growl/item/switch/flee?
rizadon:
a lv 4
appears.
will you send out:


----------



## clearpikmin (Jul 7, 2011)

MewMew:) said:


> Your point, I hate pidgy, now if we started in sinnoh or Unova I would love the birds there.
> 
> So again Scratch.


pidgey is a well rounded pokemon that can be added to the team early on.


----------



## RK-9 (Jul 8, 2011)

attackle


----------



## NightGhost (Jul 8, 2011)

Finish it with Eevee


----------



## clearpikmin (Jul 8, 2011)

rk-9
you:
 lv 5
hp:7/19
oak:
 lv 6
hp:9/21
tackle/growl/item/switch/flee?
mewmew:
eevee and charmander got a victory point! charmander leveled up!


----------



## RK-9 (Jul 8, 2011)

oak be trippin' balls.

tackle.


----------



## NightGhost (Jul 8, 2011)

KR-9 said:


> oak be trippin' balls.
> 
> tackle.


Hahaha, oh I've seen that before! 
trippin balls


----------



## clearpikmin (Jul 8, 2011)

rk-9
you:
 lv 5
hp:1/19
oak:
 lv 6
hp:3/21
tackle/growl/item/switch/flee?


----------



## RK-9 (Jul 9, 2011)

D:

tackle


----------



## clearpikmin (Jul 9, 2011)

squirtle was knocked out.


----------



## RK-9 (Jul 9, 2011)

go scyther use quick attack

:D


----------



## DarkAura (Jul 25, 2011)

Fle awafrom ratatta


----------

